
Tell HN: Free Domains - opendomain
I would LOVE to apply for the next round of YC driven by the community. Unfortunately, I can not due to family obligations.<p>However, I can HELP!
I am the founder of OpenDomain - we are &quot;Open Source for domains&quot;.  We would love to contribute a domain to a startup.<p>If you want a Big Data startup, you can use NoSQL.Com.  Or if you want to disrupt hollywood, try www.Free.TV (Justin Kan once called me to get this domain but ended up going with Justin.TV)<p>We have contributed dozens of domains to open source - including Drupal.Com, EcmaScript.Org, and OsCon.com - I would love to help your next startup!
======
arrmn
Hi great offer, how did you get these domains in the first place?

~~~
opendomain
All the good domains are already taken, so I usually have to aquire them from
someone squating. I pay for this out of my own pocket as my way of
contributing to open source

------
Snowalker
"To use any of these domains, please contact us here" \- link doesn't work
when I click "here".

------
dang
We took "Apply HN" out of the title since that's the bat signal for actually
applying to the community.

~~~
opendomain
Can you please put it back in? I want people to be able to use these domains
to promote open source. Some of these domains cost more than my car but we
have NEVER sold a domain - we give them for free to charities and open source
groups for free.

~~~
dang
I would if users hadn't complained to us, but they did, so it seems like not a
good idea. If it weren't such a new thing and the patterns were well-
established, we'd probably say why not.

------
sah2ed
Is the list of domains you can offer viewable somewhere?

~~~
opendomain
Go to OpenDomain.org

